# Lots of Babies



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

Two of my mice had babies with in three days of each other, with a total of 19 live pups. Then, I looked in on my ASF this morning to find that my doe had finally given birth to a litter of 12. I also have a third mouse due in about a week.. Safe to say I'm up to my ears in pinkies. The mice pups are all from my black and white piebald project. When they are all a couple of days old I'll have to take a few picture of the giant pile.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Aww! so looking foward to see them!! please post as soon as possible!!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats to so many mice 
Do you have 19 in each litter or 19 in total?


----------



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

19 total, I can't imagine how big a doe with a litter that large would be. One of the two had 13 and she could barely walk from how round she was.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Zokk said:


> 19 total, I can't imagine how big a doe with a litter that large would be. One of the two had 13 and she could barely walk from how round she was.


Well the funny thing is: a doe with 13 can look like a one with less pups or going to be huge.
I had two with 13 and one barly showed a womp, the other one was really round (but not that big that she would get any problems)
But I had some problems with the little ones of the smaler mother.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

The pups get smaller in size the more they are, right?


----------



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

BlackSelf said:


> The pups get smaller in size the more they are, right?


They seem to. I swear these pinkies are tiny in comparison to the litter of five from my other doe a month ago. But, I might just think that because my ASF just gave birth to 12 and their pinkies are like twice the size.

I did lose a couple of the weaker pinkies last night which wasn't unexpected, It also looks like I have a runt in my ASF litter so I don't know how he'll do.

On a happier note, the markings on the litter that is 2 days older are showing. It looks like they are all piebald. I'll get some pictures tomorrow when the second litter is 3 days old.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

> They seem to. I swear these pinkies are tiny in comparison to the litter of five from my other doe a month ago. But, I might just think that because my ASF just gave birth to 12 and their pinkies are like twice the size.
> 
> I did lose a couple of the weaker pinkies last night which wasn't unexpected, It also looks like I have a runt in my ASF litter so I don't know how he'll do.
> 
> On a happier note, the markings on the litter that is 2 days older are showing. It looks like they are all piebald. I'll get some pictures tomorrow when the second litter is 3 days old.


I'd cull the runt i guess


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

" I guess" isn't a answer. If your going to think about telling someone else what the should do/what you would do then maybe a straight yes or no with a answer.
Not to be harsh but culling is seriously a desicion not to be made lightly.


----------



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

I decided after talking to a couple friends to cull down the liter to sixteen for the health of the remaining pups. It is a difficult decision to make and not one I liked making. However having this many was effecting the health of my litters as a whole since all three litters were together and since I made this decision I have much healthier pups. I breed both feeders and pets from the same stock so its important t e that all of my animals are as healthy as I can keep them.

I did lose a couple of my ASF and now have a litter of 8, however they are all doing wonderfully. Most of them are all brown, unlike their parents who are badger pied, but I have two that could almost pass for twins. They are piebald girls with almost identical patterns. Sorry about not getting pictures up yet, but I've been dealing with difficulties with my other mice and rats. I'll try to get some up soon.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

well they were born on the from the same mother  right? 
@M&m please refrain from posting if it has nothing to do with the topic and also, I am my self and do not wish to receive replies like those from you, thanks.
___
Back to the topic: 
I bet they're healthier no. looking fowards to see them! Also I've never seen ASFs before


----------

